# جدول تصميم فوانى تبريد خزانات البترول قطر 32متر سعة 10000م3 مهندس/حسن وجدى



## hassan wagdi (30 مارس 2011)

[font=&quot]جدول تصميم فوانى تبريد خزانات البترول قطر 32متر سعة 10000م3 وتحديد مواصفة طلمبة الإطفاء
مهندس/حسن وجدى
[/font]


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي حسن


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

للهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

